# caltex Plymouth



## RO Vintage (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi
Trying To Tracr Don McKaskill 2/m On The Caltex Plymouth 1966
Think He Joined Caltex Bahrain Later. Good Times In Malta

George Savage Ex Marconi(Frogger)


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi George, Don continued to work for Texaco after Caltex became Texaco. You could try the TOTA website which is the Texaco Overseas Tankships Association and no doubt one of its members may be able to help you.


----------



## RO Vintage (Feb 13, 2008)

Merv
Thanks For Your Info, Will Try TOTA Web And See If They Can Help.
Nice Talking To You.

George.


----------

